# Catalyst Software v7.8



## jcreel63 (Aug 15, 2007)

Has anyone had any issues w\the 7.7 or 7.8 Catalyst Software creating a error message (Event ID: 45062, CRT invalid display type) in the System Event file? Have a Radeon X850XT PE 256m & a Sony SDM-HS94P DVI monitor, have used several versions of the Catalyst (now 7.6) and have had no problems. When I install 7.7 or 7.8 the install goes fine, the card version and monitor all show up in the Catalyst Control Center ok and the system seems to running smooth. Only in the Event Viewer I get this same error message under System. I uninstall the 7.7\8 and install any version from 7.6 or prior and the message goes away. Even though the computers running ok with the 7.7\8, a system error message usually means it's not running at peak. I've sent this info to the Catalyst Software team when 7.7 was released and asked ATI support, support has only generic responces. This is a copy of the error message from the Event Viewer :  
Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	ati2mtag
Event Category:	CRT 
Event ID:	45062
Date:		8/13/2007
Time:		11:30:17 PM
User:		N/A
Computer:	
Description:
CRT invalid display type
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 5a 00   ......Z.
0008: 2c 00 00 00 06 b0 00 c0   ,....°.À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   ........


----------



## Ryosuke (Aug 15, 2007)

Not the same problem but still have issues with 7.8 http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=37364


----------



## JohnLocke (Aug 16, 2007)

*jcreel63*, i have the same problem. With Catalyst 7.7 or 7.8 at every video mode change, the "CRT invalid display type" error message from ati2mtag.sys is written to the System event log. With Catalyst 7.6 or earlier the error doesn't occurr. I'm using a PowerColor X300SE and a LG Flatron T730SH CRT monitor in the VGA D-SUB port. I reported the problem with Cat7.7 using the Catalyst Crew Feedback form in ATI site and I will report it again.

In meantime it's possible to disable the error report in the System Event log. Just open REGEDIT, go to _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Atierecord_ and change the values of _eRecordEnable_ and _eRecordEnablePopups_ from 1 to 0.

[]'s


----------



## iDash (Aug 17, 2007)

I google search for this error and i came across you thread,

I get this error 
when
Playing games
using Media center, watching video

after about 5 min, 
the whole computer locks up
After reboot this error is in the event viewer 



Has anyone had any issues w\the 7.7 or 7.8 Catalyst Software creating a error message (Event ID: 45062, CRT invalid display type) in the System Event file? Have a Radeon X850XT PE 256m & a (((Sony Gdm-FW900 ___))DVI monitor, have used several versions of the Catalyst (now 7.6) and have had no problems. When I install 7.7 or 7.8 the install goes fine, the card version and monitor all show up in the Catalyst Control Center ok and the system seems to running smooth. Only in the Event Viewer I get this same error message under System. I uninstall the 7.7\8 and install any version from 7.6 or prior and the message goes away. Even though the computers running ok with the 7.7\8, a system error message usually means it's not running at peak. I've sent this info to the Catalyst Software team when 7.7 was released and asked ATI support, support has only generic responces. This is a copy of the error message from the Event Viewer : 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: ati2mtag
Event Category: CRT 
Event ID: 45062
Date: 8/13/2007
Time: 11:30:17 PM
User: N/A
Computer: 
Description:
CRT invalid display type
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 5a 00 ......Z.
0008: 2c 00 00 00 06 b0 00 c0 ,....°.À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

I get the exact same thing, I just have a different monitor,

When I play ETQW(beta) or BF2142 the game freezes after 5 min, and I have to reboot, I check the event viewer and its in there, I havent been able to play a complete game for a while now!
No temp problems, just this error!

Clearly says ati2mtag-CRT invalid display type


ati   2mtag

I have read people have been getting this for a while now, using players , games, and other Dix something player. No fix , I use to get the Zero Display on the install with old drivers , I dont get it no longer, but I believe it still a problem, Ati just fix the message from poping up with the lastest patches,

 ATI -Zero Display answer- Its Unknown to what causes it!


My next card will be Nvidia, period. 
We got screwed with the x850PE being shader model 2.0, too!
Please report to ATI!

Right now I cant play 5 minutes before it lockups!


----------



## bobdole1991 (Sep 11, 2007)

In case anyone is still curious about this issue, read here:
http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=29385

This is directly from AMD (ATI's new owner)


----------



## iDash (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the link,
"This error will not cause any issues to the system or performance.  If you do not want to see the error, the workaround is to install Catalyst 7.6."

Yea, other than freezing the game having to reboot, no performance problems, what boobs= ATI, Nvidia will be my next purchase.

7.6 is the fix, probably more like 6.10, started in bf2142 in Jan. for me, really the only fix is Nvidia 8800!

I am currently writing a email calling them liars, 
they had my support ticket!


----------



## iDash (Sep 26, 2007)

I get this error 
when
Playing games Bf2142, Crysis
using Media center, watching videos

after about 5 min, 
the whole computer locks up
Must hit power button to reboot this error is in the event viewer 

I have update all drivers including Chipset!



Has anyone had any issues w\the 7.7 or 7.8 Catalyst Software creating a error message (Event ID: 45062, CRT invalid display type) in the System Event file? Have a Radeon X850XT PE 256m & a (((Sony Gdm-FW900 ___))DVI monitor, have used several versions of the Catalyst (now 7.6) and have had no problems. When I install 7.7 or 7.8 the install goes fine, the card version and monitor all show up in the Catalyst Control Center ok and the system seems to running smooth. Only in the Event Viewer I get this same error message under System. I uninstall the 7.7\8 and install any version from 7.6 or prior and the message goes away. Even though the computers running ok with the 7.7\8, a system error message usually means it's not running at peak. I've sent this info to the Catalyst Software team when 7.7 was released and asked ATI support, support has only generic responces. This is a copy of the error message from the Event Viewer : 
Event Type: Error
Event Source: ati2mtag
Event Category: CRT 
Event ID: 45062
Date: 8/13/2007
Time: 11:30:17 PM
User: N/A
Computer: 
Description:
CRT invalid display type
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 5a 00 ......Z.
0008: 2c 00 00 00 06 b0 00 c0 ,....°.À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

I get the exact same thing, I just have a different monitor,

When I play ETQW(beta) or BF2142 the game freezes after 5 min, and I have to reboot, I check the event viewer and its in there, I havent been able to play a complete game for a while now!
No temp problems, just this error!

Clearly says ati2mtag-CRT invalid display type


ati 2mtag

I have read people have been getting this for a while now, using players , games, and other Dix something player. No fix , I use to get the Zero Display on the install with old drivers , I dont get it no longer, but I believe it still a problem, Ati just fix the message from poping up with the lastest patches,

ATI -Zero Display answer- Its Unknown to what causes it!


My next card will be Nvidia, period. 
We got screwed with the x850PE being shader model 2.0, too!
Please report to ATI!

Right now I cant play 5 minutes before it lockups!

This for me started in JAN 2007, so I have went to 6.10 for the fix!

Finally acknowledge a problem , ATI!(ALL Cards, LOL!
http://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&questionID=29385

"Symptoms:

When a digital panel connected to the graphics card the Windows system log will show the error CRT invalid display type, the source is ati2mtag.  This occurs with Catalyst 7.7 and higher


Solution:
This error will not cause any issues to the system or performance.  If you do not want to see the error, the workaround is to install Catalyst 7.6.

ATI Engineering has been advised of this issue and is investigating. Any updates will be published when they become available.
"

Did y'all not read my ticket, or are y'all Liars, no performance problems,LOL

Other than the games freezing and rebooting is the only option!

If You ever fix this problem let me know something, I am currently looking for a new card, 

Thanks for the 4 month old $450+ shader model 2.0 peice os Shit!

Y'all should recall these peices of shit, x850 pe, to save what "little" respect y'all have left!

Nvidia owns ATI, probably forever, too!

Here's another pissed of customer, event viewer,

Event Type: Error
Event Source: ati2mtag
Event Category: CRT 
Event ID: 45062
Date: 8/13/2007
Time: 11:30:17 PM
User: N/A
Computer: 
Description:
CRT invalid display type
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 5a 00 ......Z.
0008: 2c 00 00 00 06 b0 00 c0 ,....°.À
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........

RECALL, and give me the a card that works, oh wait, Y'all dont have one!



my new support, ticket


----------



## jcreel63 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Dash, just wanted to let you know I rated ATI's responce post 737-29835, it's as follows.  "Correct the content, it does cause problems; and fix the error! I called this problem to your attn almost 3 mo's ago! It wasn't until I went to Tech PowerUp Form and linked it to my trouble report that you took me seriously. Why does it have to be 50,000 people having a problem before you look into it, 90% of people DO NOT REPORT problems because you don't listen when we do!  Quit focasing the software on the "new" cards. This is my 4th ATI card, the 2nd at $450 +, it will be the last if every time you update your software the only fix is to get a new card or use old software."  Just wanted to let you know if you would like to rate their responce, or make sure you link your ATI trouble ticket to this form for backup. Also I agree on the 2.0 shader model, the lowend 1550 Pro I got cheap $49.00 for an old computer has 3.0 and my $475 X850X PE is only 2.0. Sometimes you DON'T get what you paid for.


----------



## jcreel63 (Jan 22, 2008)

*CRT- Invalid display*

Still a problem in Version 8 of catalyst, it's now over ONE YEAR that this has gone one and no resolution! How long would you keep your employees if they could not correct a problem in over a year!


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 22, 2008)

nVidia give thier employees better salaries therefore are getting all programmers which didn't drop out?

AMD/ATi trying to make you fed up of waiting for a working driver and just buy one of thier latest cards?

I don't know but I'm pretty sure your'e not the only one with this issue.
I guess most people give up and go to console, or upgrade thier GPU.

I haven't tried out my card with the latest drivers yet.

If it's been this long I wouldn't hang on in there personally.
You can always buy an nVidia 7900GS AGP if you can afford it.
But still if you are loyal to AMD/ATi for some reason by all means get a X1950pro AGP for your system.

I think there is a 3850 out for AGP as well.


----------

